# Are there riding jeans that are not really jeans?



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

Many places have breeches that look like blue jeans! Check out Dover or smartpak.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Yeah they have jean breeches. I bet 'jeggings' would work too (jean leggings, from JC penny or walmart, etc.)


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

What's the issue she's having with wearing jeans? Maybe we can find a way to work around it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horselessmom (Apr 20, 2012)

gunslinger said:


> What's the issue she's having with wearing jeans? Maybe we can find a way to work around it.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks!  Here's the puzzle:

She finds the material too rough. Says seams dig in. The belt digs in. The back of the button digs in when she bends. The low risers are too low when she bends down. The higher waist ones are uncomfortable on her waist. I think these are her main issues. 

I've tried making her try on different styles and sizes, but she hates them so much, she probably only tried about 4-5 pairs, in second hand stores. She can't even think about the current styles, such as skinny jeans, even if they have lycra. Another reason for second hand stores, as I was hoping old jeans might be softer. 

She is just very particular about how clothes fit, and she'd sacrifice looks for comfort any time. She loves sweat pants for their comfort. Last summer she rode in very thin, very silky kerrits tights that I got second hand for her. Sadly, she outgrew them. 

I think her ideal pair of jeans would be soft--maybe I can make them soft by washing multiple times? With some stretch. Adjustable waist, maybe even elastic cuff-like material for the waist. 

She'd be wearing size XL or 14 in kids, depending on the brand. She's tall, slim but not skinny. I haven't seen "comfort jeans" for this age/ size. I'm sure there's, somewhere, a very expensive pair of riding jeans / denim breeches that are uber soft and stretchy. I just don't have the $300 I suspect they'd cost. Sigh.


----------



## thetempest89 (Aug 18, 2013)

hmmm.

What about jeggings from American Eagle? They are VERY soft, you wouldn't know they were jeggings by looking at them. They look exactly like jeans. They've got a ton of stretch to them. Maybe with a good softener they'd loosen up a bit more? I just don't know if they'd be to slippery in a western saddle.

But def keep an eye on smartpak. They've been having deals on their breeches like crazy. I bought two pairs for 30 bucks, originally 120.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

$53.95....stretch riding jeans. Mid-rise, no inner-seam, knee patches, stretchy and supposedly kids love them!!
here is the link...
_Irideon Stretch Denim Bootcut Breeches - Kids - Adams Horse and Pet Supply_

Here is another to consider and these are more reasonably priced but not sure your child will fit in these...
at $23.95....









and the link...
_https://www.horseloverz.com/product/knee-patch/651322-na.html?sku=77-107484&gdftrk=gdfV27555_a_7c1161_a_7c2883_a_7c77_d_107484&gclid=CKX9vYrUqLwCFQPl7AodJkcA2g

_Just some ideas of what is out there currently, comfortable and _not_ going to cost you half the rent :shock: to buy!

Happy shopping!
:wink:

_ETA:...sorry the second link did not copy correctly... just copy then paste into your address bar and it should take you straight to where I saw these jeans..._


----------



## horselessmom (Apr 20, 2012)

thetempest89 said:


> hmmm.
> 
> What about jeggings from American Eagle? They are VERY soft, you wouldn't know they were jeggings by looking at them. They look exactly like jeans. They've got a ton of stretch to them. Maybe with a good softener they'd loosen up a bit more? I just don't know if they'd be to slippery in a western saddle.
> 
> But def keep an eye on smartpak. They've been having deals on their breeches like crazy. I bought two pairs for 30 bucks, originally 120.


Thanks! I'll keep on looking. She has a pair of hand-me-down jeggings, I think Old Navy. She didn't like how the waist fit her, but she said she could try them with a belt. 



horselovinguy said:


> $53.95....stretch riding jeans. Mid-rise, no inner-seam, knee patches, stretchy and supposedly kids love them!!
> here is the link...
> _Irideon Stretch Denim Bootcut Breeches - Kids - Adams Horse and Pet Supply_
> 
> ...


Thank you! The Irideon seem to have many characteristics that would make them acceptable for her. Including an elegant pocket design, because she also hates bling on pockets. 

It also seems that the shipping to Canada will be reasonable--they say they charge actual shipping, which is usually decent. 

I'm excited about this pair! 

The Steeds are better priced, but not her size.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

These are the ones that I want, but the price is pretty high.

Deluxe Trail Rider's Jeans Women's/Men's Fullseat


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

TuffRider Newbury Contrast Jean Breech - Statelinetack.com
They've been around for 30 years or so.


----------



## Ninamebo (May 25, 2013)

horselessmom said:


> Thanks!  Here's the puzzle:
> 
> She finds the material too rough. Says seams dig in. The belt digs in. The back of the button digs in when she bends. The low risers are too low when she bends down. The higher waist ones are uncomfortable on her waist. I think these are her main issues.
> 
> ...


Oh man, she sounds like me. I've grown out of it now, but all throughout growing up I was so particular about clothes, jeans especially. And socks. I remember one time buying a pair of jeans and giving them to my friend to have for a few years so that she could break them in. Now they are nice and soft and I love them lol.

I second american eagle, abercrombie, nordys, any one of those have the legging material jeggings that are really soft.

Side note: AE also has a pair of soft, stretchy denim jeans, I believe it's their New York cut (don't ask me how I know this) and they might be a nice compromising pair of jeans that she could do? A thought.

Good luck, I know the struggles, just glad I passed through that phase myself


----------



## MiniMom24 (Mar 13, 2013)

Ovation Kids Jean Breeches - Breeches - English Apparel 

Free shipping in Canada. 

Find her a pair of Wrangler Q-Baby jeans. They are stretchy and are easy to ride in. Regular walmart or other brands aren't stretchy or made for riding. Wrangler is. 

http://www.irvines.ca/category_s/1861.htm

Wrangler Wrangler Cowgirl Cut Ultimate Riding Jean Vented Boot Cut - Q-Baby Women Jeans


----------



## horselessmom (Apr 20, 2012)

Celeste said:


> These are the ones that I want, but the price is pretty high.
> 
> Deluxe Trail Rider's Jeans Women's/Men's Fullseat


Those look like heaven! I can rationalize them for someone who rides daily or almost daily. For a growing kid who rides once, rarely twice a week...nope! 

You can at this this way: less than $1 a day (if you ride a lot, and they last a year) For those with sensitive skin or sensory integration issues, it is practically a free pair :lol:


----------



## horselessmom (Apr 20, 2012)

Corporal said:


> TuffRider Newbury Contrast Jean Breech - Statelinetack.com
> They've been around for 30 years or so.


Those look really nice and comfy! Thank you!


----------



## horselessmom (Apr 20, 2012)

Ninamebo said:


> Oh man, she sounds like me. I've grown out of it now, but all throughout growing up I was so particular about clothes, jeans especially. And socks. I remember one time buying a pair of jeans and giving them to my friend to have for a few years so that she could break them in. Now they are nice and soft and I love them lol.
> 
> I second american eagle, abercrombie, nordys, any one of those have the legging material jeggings that are really soft.
> 
> ...


Oh yes! And socks! Good to know that you outgrew it! She's getting somewhat better, so maybe there's light at the end of this tunnel.


----------



## horselessmom (Apr 20, 2012)

MiniMom24 said:


> Ovation Kids Jean Breeches - Breeches - English Apparel
> 
> Free shipping in Canada.
> 
> ...


Thanks! Those Ovation ones might work, though she had a pair of Ovation hand me downs, and she couldn't wear them, we had to pass them on. 

She tried Wrangle Q-baby at a fair, and she couldn't wear them. I wonder how the Irideon jeans compare to Q-baby. 

I wonder if those jeans do become more comfortable after a couple of washes. I'd like to find them used, but no luck yet.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

The problem with riding in jeans is the that the seams get to places that seams don't belong.


----------



## eeo11horse (Jun 22, 2012)

I don't like jeans either, coming from a western rider that sounds pretty strange I'm sure but I would rather wear other things. However I have a pair of Levi's from Tractor Supply Co. that I really like.


----------



## TimWhit91 (Feb 3, 2012)

I have seam bruises/ scars on the insides of my thighs. They seem to be permanent now, I have been riding in nike workout pants. Much more comfy
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## copper (Mar 1, 2014)

I found this thread on a search and am having the same issues. I get jeans where ever I can, and boy, that didn't work so well--i still have a scab on my inner knee. i'm a bit on the larger side, so i don't even know what to shop for. 

why couldn't a person take a pair of jeans they like wearing, and make knee patches in them, cutting out the old seams?


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

That actually sounds like a good idea. Another idea is to cut out the entire seat and replace it with a full seat thing. If you are good at sewing that is........


----------



## womack29 (Oct 30, 2011)

I wear underarmor under my jeans in long rides makes a huge difference
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## copper (Mar 1, 2014)

something under the jeans is great for now, but come summer, eww, too hot for me. 

what kind of fabric might be good for making a knee patch? i might give it a go with a pair i can toss if it doesn't work. i can sew that much at least, but not much more! it won't be pretty either, but if it works, and gives a no seam riding jean on the cheap, i'm ready to try it.


----------

